# protein powder is it harmful ?



## aurexie (May 13, 2002)

i never tried protein powder before...

but i have heard from my friends saying better not to take protein powder.

they say that 

1. protein powder will help you build up more muslcar but when you start to slack for a while like a month your body will start to get back to where you started.

2.my friend after intake of protein powder... have bleeding from his nose and buttocks... is it save to take protein powder?


----------



## wheete (May 13, 2002)

Rofl!, neither statements are true. They are joking with you.
Your friend needs to go to the doctor if that happened to him, he may have a serious intestinal problem which has nothing to do with protein. In fact, if you do not eat enough protein and exercise you will LOOSE muscle. Protein powder is essential for any strength training inividual, since it is so hard to get the protein you need from normal food without increasing your calorie or fat intake at the same time(thus making you extremely fat). Also having a protein shake goes extremely fast and easy, no cooking involved.


----------



## gopro (May 13, 2002)

You can't be serious! Protein powder is simply a food really...a concentrated food. Not harmful in the least.


----------



## Arnold (May 13, 2002)

I would say that you should stop listening to this friend!


----------



## Tank316 (May 13, 2002)

wtf..........another new one.gawd.never heard such a thing. i know being that your new to taking supplement you did the right thing by asking. as GP said it is merely food, just in a powder form.


----------



## bigss75 (May 13, 2002)

Does your friend take the short bus to school?    Protein powder is the safest supplement you can take.


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by aurexie *_
> 2.my friend after intake of protein powder... have bleeding from his nose and buttocks...




Tell your friend to stop sticking sharp objects up his nose and ass while drinking his protein shakes.


----------



## KataMaStEr (May 14, 2002)

I have also heard stuff like that from friends at school??? From protein powder will make u an ass, to cratine will make ur di*k shrink. lol      Just don???t listen to none of that crap


----------



## aurexie (May 14, 2002)

hehehe okay dokie..... thanks for your help guys.... me will go buy protein powder then ... thanks


----------



## stam (May 14, 2002)

i guess yr frend is stopping u from getting big n ripped!


----------

